# Some from the road



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## RSmike (Jul 31, 2008)

Which wire??? Oh, Right....The black one.

This would be a great sight gag for a Naked Gun type movie. Leslie Neilson is on the phone with the bomb squad. They tell him to cut the black wire to disarm the bomb... [He looks into the camera, turns, and runs away...(roll intro/exit credits).]

RSlater
RSmike


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Are you trying to say junction boxes are some kind of violation?


----------



## RSmike (Jul 31, 2008)

...throw a couple of extension rings on that thing and then we'll really have something to talk about. :laughing:

RSLater,
RSMike


----------

